# Jeff Egan



## Aryan (Jan 21, 2013)

I am looking for Jeff Egan who was the pilot of the Iranian Ship Kharg built at the Waker Shipyard. I think he retired in 1998. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## GEORDIE LAD (Sep 6, 2005)

I know that he still lives in South Shields.


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

Jeff was an SN member but hasn't been around since 2006.
I agree with Geordie Lad's information - he was still in the North East at that time and a mad keen Sunderland F.C. supporter. (Thumb)


----------

